# Carbon fiber Bianchi on trainer - YES/NO



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

Would you ride your carbon fiber bike on a trainer?:idea:


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I have done so with my Bianchi but there's got to be a damn good reason why I can't take it outside to get it strapped in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't own a Bianchi but I wouldn't hesitate to do so with any frame I've owned. I


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

kytyree said:


> Don't own a Bianchi but I wouldn't hesitate to do so with any frame I've owned. I


Some bike frame warranties are voided if ridden in trainers. Seven's full carbon frames for instance to name one that I am aware of.

Not saying it is a good or bad thing for the frame...or that anything bad could happen, mind you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

You've been spending too much time on RBR if you really subscribe to the whole carbon asplode idea. About the equivalent of 15k trainer miles on my '07 928 C2C. I've also crashed it during a crit at over 20mph and tipped over a few times while learning how to use clipless pedals. The C2C is a very robust frame and doesn't need to be handled gently.


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, thank you for your reply on my post. I was hoping someone with a bike like mine would post their experiences with their bikes. I see your photo on the site... is that the same bike you use on the crits? I have the 2009 version, but it seems like the same frame, not much of a diference.

The reason I have been scared of using my frame on the trainer is that you ear so many goods and bads online that you wonder! I also had a "bad" experience with my frame... I bought my bike about 2 months ago and Bianchi already had to give me a new frame because the first developed a crack on the seat down tube well below the seat post clamp, so it was not from the clamp but some weird reason we don't know. Maybe factory defect. That took 2 weeks for them to get me the new frame.

I would prefer to use my carbon bike on the trainer since it's the bike I ride on the road all the time, maybe I should give it another chance...


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

Well... thank you all for your posts! I have put the carbon on the trainer again! Hope for the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope - my 928 will never be hoisted up on a trainer, 
I use my Specialized Allez for that!


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

Well if I had another road bike I probably wouldn't put the B928 on the trainer either. But it's the Bianchi or the leasure schwinn...


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Nope - my 928 will never be hoisted up on a trainer,
> I use my Specialized Allez for that!


That's the exact same setup I use most of the time.  However, I busted the Allez's computer so if I need a cadence based workout, the 928 goes in if its too dark outside.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't mean to come off as smug, but the 928 C2C is not fragile like a 900g racer. With 15k trainer miles, 8k road miles, about a dozen races, tipping over from clipless pedals, and a crit crash, it's not a delicate little flower. 

If trainer wear keeps you up at night, there are always rollers.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Solution!*



pferreira said:


> Well if I had another road bike I probably wouldn't put the B928 on the trainer either. But it's the Bianchi or the leasure schwinn...


Solution: Buy another Bianchi!

Get some vintage Italian steel - my Bianchi shop restores older Bianchis - 
really tempting, but I think the wife would lose it if I snuck another 
bike into the garage (5 is enough, she thinks!).


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*no problem*

I would not want to ride any bike on the road that would not hold up on a trainer. I had a 928 SL and would not hesitate to use on a trainer. If it's going to break, I'd rather it break standing still than bombing down a mountain at 55 mph.

Nonetheless, I usually keep a cheap bike on the trainer and my good bikes ready for the road, so I don't have to switch them back and forth. Not a fragility issue, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, its a good idea if you have the means to avoid sweating all over your main ride and its more convenient. But I don't want to own any bike that needs to be babied.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Fixed said:


> I would not want to ride any bike on the road that would not hold up on a trainer.


Excellent point.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

No, rollers are a better workout :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

My Infinito is on the trainer until the weather breaks. Then the trainer gets one of my Cromo's.


----------

